# Leopard Gecko Outcome



## ElliotM (Feb 5, 2013)

... 

As the title shows, it's a question about the possible outcomes.. I've never gone into the breeding area of reptile keeping, thought I'd give the Leo's a go.

I have 3 female leopards;

- 2 hypo carrot tails

- 1 Hybino Marble eye

& I've introduced a stunning male sunglow poss het marble eye

Any clues on the offspring from the above combinations? 

I've currently got 5 viable eggs out of 3 layings at the moment. :2thumb:

Cheers


----------



## ElliotM (Feb 5, 2013)

If pictures are needed I can get them up 

Cheers


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Your likely to get mainly Hypo type but it is possible for Normal type to pop up. 
Your Marble eye trait carriers are most likely Talbino(Tremper albino).

*If your Talbino super hypo is not HET Marble eye.*

Talbino super hypo X Hypo =,

Hypo HET Talbino.
Normal HET Talbino.

A percentage of the offspring may mature into Super hypo types.

-------------------------

Talbino super hypo X Talbino marbled eye hypo =,

Talbino hypo HET Marble eye.
Talbino normal HET Marble eye.

A percentage of the offspring may mature into Super hypo types.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Your likely to get mainly Hypo type but it is possible for Normal type to pop up. 
Your Marble eye trait carriers are most likely Talbino(Tremper albino).

*If your Talbino super hypo is HET Marble eye.*

Talbino super hypo HET Marble eye X Hypo =,

Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Marble eye.
Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Marble eye.

A percentage of the offspring may mature into Super hypo types.

-------------------------

Talbino super hypo HET Marble eye X Talbino marbled eye hypo =,

Talbino marble eye hypo. 
Talbino hypo HET Marble eye.
Talbino normal marble eye.
Talbino normal HET Marble eye.

A percentage of the offspring may mature into Super hypo types.


----------

